# Where to go from here?



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi. I haven't posted on here for ever, not since we were trying for our second child but I would really appreciate anyone's thoughts. 
Our history.
IVF no1 BFP boy born 2010 - 3 frozen blasts, he was a hatching blast. I also egg shared on this cycle so I know I have no inherited chromosomal issues.
Then we did partner to partner egg sharing (we are a same sex couple). We did 3 cycles of this so I had 3 'donor' embryos transferred none of which stuck. We have one morula in the freezer from these cycles.
I then had a hysteroscopy and immunes testing which revealed elevated NK cells, so I was put in steroids and Clexane for future cycles.
IVF no 2 for me- BFP girl born 2013 - 6 frozen blasts, she was a hatching blast.

We have for the last year done 5 frozen transfer cycles 4 SET and 1 DET and we also lost one in thawing.all of these are day 6 blasts and I've read conflicting info that suggests that day 6 blasts are not as great as day 5's.
So we have 3 remaining on ice and 4 BFN and one chemical pregnancy to show for it.
I re tested my immunes before starting again and I was told that steroids/Clexane would be enough this time around, our clinic don't give out numbers so I don't have the exact results.

We are exhausted. We would dearly love a third child but each FET seems more pointless than the last, time is ticking, and the gap between our eldest and what would be our third child is widening every day.
I am trying to work out where to go from here.
We are debating abandoning the FET and undertaking a fresh IVF cycle instead. It seems that my body responds well to IVF (both my cycles worked first time) whereas out of effectively 8 goes at FET/donor egg it has not worked. 
I'm wondering if this is even a thing, this idea I have that some women can't get pregnant unless it's a fresh IVF cycle? 
We are kind of in an either/or situation here, we can't finance 2 more rounds of FET an and IVF cycle. I'd really appreciate anyone's thoughts.


----------

